
Elon Musk Says Mark Zuckerberg's Understanding of AI Is Limited - grej
http://gadgets.ndtv.com/science/news/elon-musk-vs-facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-artificial-intelligence-stance-1728970
======
jnwatson
I'm personally not a huge Facebook fan, but I was impressed with Zuckerberg's
AI assistant project he did as a side project:
[https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarv...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-zuckerberg/building-
jarvis/10154361492931634/). At least at a hobbyist level, Zuckerberg seems to
have a decent understanding of AI.

------
EJTH
Im all for being mean towards Zuckerberg, that dumb fuck :^)

But to be honest this just seem like 12 year olds in a schoolyard. Both have
been acting like this for a while now. I guess this is what billionaire dick
measuring looks like.

And having played a little with RNN libaries during this summer I can say for
sure that I am in no position to say who is right, but I don't count on them
becomming sentient any time soon.

------
demarq
So a CEO at a car company that outsources it's AI tells a programmer CEO at a
company that does it's own AI that his understanding of AI is limited... hmmm

~~~
theoh
Person who prefers gourmet restaurant food suggests that another person who
always cooks at home has a limited appreciation of what's possible and
overestimates their own cooking ability relative to the best chefs?

~~~
skgoa
Would be a good argument if Tesla wasn't known for having deficient AI.

